# Good Deal? 2011 Z2 ($2600) vs 2012 Felt Z3 ($2900)



## tungsten79 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey there.. quick question thanks in advance

Does the Felt Z3 2012 have the newer Shimano Di2 system - new wiring system though it's Ultegra? The 2011 Z2 has the 7970 Di2 is Dura-Ace but older system.

I'm debating between a 2011 Z2 Di2 used, about 3k miles but in great condition vs. 2012 Felt Z3 Di2 N.I.B.

2011 Used Z2 is $2600 shipped
2012 New Z3 is $2900 shipped

What do you think?


----------

